# I am going to make a speed cube store



## kirby21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi i would like to announce that i am going to be starting a new speed cube store online please let me know if you might buy something. Thanks


----------



## kirby21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Im going to have better prices than speedcubeshop


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 24, 2010)

more details? I'm not going to agree to do anything if i dont know what it is...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2010)

Do you actually have a website set up? Where will you be shipping from? What cubes will you stock? What will prices be like? 

More info needed.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not going to buy anything


----------



## joey (Dec 24, 2010)

I WILL BUY ALOTS


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 24, 2010)

Changed the title to lowercase. It makes me wonder why people think posting the title in caps will make more people want to buy from them; it's extremely unprofessional.


----------



## kirby21 (Dec 24, 2010)

sorry about that


----------



## kirby21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am going to be buying a website very soon im located in arizona and i will have mostly 3x3's


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 24, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Changed the title to lowercase. It makes me wonder why people think posting the title in caps will make more people want to buy from them; it's extremely unprofessional.


Wouldn't it make more sense to pm him that, instead of posting it on the thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2010)

kirby21 said:


> Im going to have better prices than speedcubeshop


 
Oh you're cool.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 24, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to pm him that, instead of posting it on the thread.


 
The idea was to warn people about the possible immaturity of the OP while simultaneously informing the OP of part of his unprofessionalism.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2010)

No, I won't be buying anything from you unless you ship to New Zealand and sell cheaper than lightake.com.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 24, 2010)

You have a join date of Dec 2010 and 4 posts (all of which are in this thread). Perhaps you should introduce yourself to the community before you expect people to start sending you money.


----------



## kirby21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Im not asking for money at all im just saying ill be starting a shop


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 24, 2010)

How old are you and where are you in Arizona?


----------



## izovire (Dec 25, 2010)

Do you have a business plan? Will you be paying Taxes? Have you researched this market? Will you be able to break-even? 

Saying you'll be cheaper than speedcubeshop doesn't equal a successful competition. You might not make as much as you want and end up driving others to lower their costs, thus choking the market. 

You might want to think about writing a simple business plan: 
http://www.sba.gov/category/navigat...iness/starting-business/writing-business-plan

This is if you want to be as most successful as possible.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

Do you have a wholesaler?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 25, 2010)

Something tells me OP is 8 and has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 25, 2010)

kirby21 said:


> Im not asking for money at all im just saying ill be starting a shop


 
Sweet, so the cubes will be free?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> Sweet, so the cubes will be free?


 
Yayyy!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 25, 2010)

Ballin'.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 25, 2010)

is it a good idea to set him on fire? >_>

Although i dont think its a good idea to set up another cube shop


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Something tells me OP is 8 and has no idea what he's doing.


 
Wow. You're funny and original.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 25, 2010)

I love the replies to this thread.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 25, 2010)

OP is 10 and why isn't this closed already?


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> OP is 10 and why isn't this closed already?


 
Nah. I don't know how old the OP is but 10 is probably a good guess for your age. Seriously guys, so he made a a stupid thread, but he doesn't need 100 people to ridicule him.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Wow. You're funny and original.





CubeLTD said:


> Seriously guys, so he made a a stupid thread, but he doesn't need 100 people to ridicule him.


The irony in these 2 posts make me facepalm.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> The irony in these 2 posts make me facepalm.



Irony? I don't see any irony at all. I'm complementing you because you're soooo funny and original with your age joke. Don't you think it's funny? Since you post it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Nah. I don't know how old the OP is but 10 is probably a good guess for your age. Seriously guys, so he made a a stupid thread, but he doesn't need 100 people to ridicule him.


 
There's only 30 replies as I'm posting.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> There's only 30 replies as I'm posting.


 
It's call exaggerating to make a point.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 25, 2010)

You can't seriously be asking us if we'll buy products you haven't even begun to market yet. "cheaper than xxx shop?" you want to break even? To take on a well established company, you're going to have to be going through a lot of inventory with a lot of customers.

Think before posting. >_>


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> You can't seriously be asking us if we'll buy products you haven't even begun to market yet. "cheaper than xxx shop?" you want to break even? To take on a well established company, you're going to have to be going through a lot of inventory with a lot of customers.
> 
> Think before posting. >_>


 
Could be trollin, mate.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Could be trollin, mate.


 
Could be idiot, mate.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Could be idiot, mate.


 
Dat too.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 25, 2010)

Maybe you should consider reading basic marketing before starting your own business.
Judging by the title of the thread however perhaps you should revise 7th grade English instead.

That alone and the complete lack of impression that you are a serious person starting a serious establishment guarantees that very few people would even bother ordering cubes from you.
If you're too uneducated (or too lazy?) to even bother spelling correctly you are giving the impression that you are too uneducated (or too lazy) to even open a speedcube shop.

Kids, stay in school.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Irony? I don't see any irony at all.


You don't see any irony in those posts? Then you need to stay in school, and learn what irony is.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 25, 2010)

Mmm, I might buy of you but it depends on the shipping costs. Lightake has free shipping and the cubes aren't that expensive. I live in Europe and shipping from Arizona To Europe could cost me 5 dollar


----------



## Karth (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry to tell you man but you sound like you have no idea what you are getting yourself into. I would not buy from you even if I lived in the same state as you.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in school, but I think you should follow your own advice. At least I don't go on forums and flame people with low post counts, and bring age into the matter which has nothing to do with the topic at hand. If you didn't want to buy anything from the OP then you could have just simply said it instead of making a very rude and unoriginal comment about his suppose age.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> I'm in school, but I think you should follow your own advice. At least I don't go on forums and flame people with low post counts


Why should I follow my own advice? I'm not the one that can't figure out what irony is. And I can actually find it without being confused. 

And when did I ever mention his low post count? Oh yeah, I didn't.
:fp


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Why should I follow my own advice? I'm not the one that can't figure out what irony is. And I can actually find it without being confused.
> 
> And when did I ever mention his low post count? Oh yeah, I didn't.
> :fp


 
Of course you wouldn't mention it. Who would want to mention that they're only brave enough to flame people with low post counts.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Of course you wouldn't mention it. Who would want to mention that they're only brave enough to flame people with low post counts.


 
People who get flamed have low post counts for a reason.


----------



## ColdFactor (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey, if you ever set up a website/store, keep us updated.

I'm also in Arizona so shipping would definitely be faster than lightake.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> People who get flamed have low post counts for a reason.


 


cincyaviation said:


> People who get flamed have low post counts for a reason.


 
Yea.. and the reason why they have low post counts because they're new+inexperience and are too afraid to post anything because there's too much patronizing people here.

Thread is stupid=Yes
Give him suggestions=Yes
Reason to make fun of him and call him a 8 years old=No.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Yea.. and *the reason why they have low post counts because they're new+inexperience and are too afraid to post anything because there's too much patronizing people here.*Thread is stupid=Yes
> Give him suggestions=Yes
> Reason to make fun of him and call him a 8 years old=No.


 
I'll ignore the grammar errors. 
Beginners on this forum are usually well recepted and given enough tools to start making good decisions on their own as soon as they start posting on the forum. Unless they start being stupid. Once they start suggesting stupid ideas, and not even thinking about what they are saying. At that point, people start telling the person that they're wrong. If they persist, then it gets worse.


----------



## cuber (Dec 25, 2010)

What kind of 3x3s? My Type-A pops to much and I might be able to buy a better one. Also, will you sell 2x2s?


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I'll ignore the grammar errors.
> Beginners on this forum are usually well recepted and given enough tools to start making good decisions on their own as soon as they start posting on the forum. Unless they start being stupid. Once they start suggesting stupid ideas, and not even thinking about what they are saying. At that point, people start telling the person that they're wrong. If they persist, then it gets worse.



I'll ignore that spelling error. 
Everyone makes a stupid thread at least once when they're a newbie. The OP stopped at Page 2 and didn't "persist", but that didn't stop crude jokes made about his age, which were really unnecessary. Then again maybe I'm being too idealistic about this whole thing..


----------



## Chrish (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> It's call exaggerating to make a point.


 
Exaggerations make arguments less valid.


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 25, 2010)

Off topic:
What's with all this grammar and spelling error nonsense? Some people actually have disabilities and personaly, from someone that find spelling and grammar hard, is quite unfair.

On topic:
If he wants to own a shop, let him.
If he's very young, oh well.

People will buy from him and if it isn't good service, won't use that shop again.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Of course you wouldn't mention it. Who would want to mention that they're only brave enough to flame people with low post counts.


Making things up in an argument, and assuming things... :fp


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Making things up in an argument, and assuming things... :fp


 
Assuming or not, it's true.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 25, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> I'll ignore that spelling error.
> Everyone makes a stupid thread at least once when they're a newbie. The OP stopped at Page 2 and didn't "persist", but that didn't stop crude jokes made about his age, which were really unnecessary. Then again maybe I'm being too idealistic about this whole thing..


 
I never said that the OP persisted. I know that most people make stupid threads at some point. My point was that they usually get told by the forum to get smarter, and that's the way we expect people to learn. Frankly, we give beginners everything they need to succeed, and if they don't make good use of it, we don't help them any longer. Also, would you be kind enough to show me my spelling error? I can't find one.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

I nominate this to be the worst thread.


----------



## Chrish (Dec 26, 2010)

Well it's definitely the worst thread of the front page, at the very least.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I never said that the OP persisted. I know that most people make stupid threads at some point. My point was that they usually get told by the forum to get smarter, and that's the way we expect people to learn. Frankly, we give beginners everything they need to succeed, and if they don't make good use of it, we don't help them any longer. Also, would you be kind enough to show me my spelling error? I can't find one.


 
Well, I don't see much learning happening in this thread. And, recepted is not a word. Perhaps you mean receptive?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Well, I don't see much learning happening in this thread. And, recepted is not a word. Perhaps you mean receptive?


 
So now vocabulary=spelling? Weird.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 26, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Well, I don't see much learning happening in this thread. And, recepted is not a word. Perhaps you mean receptive?


 
Do you not even know what i'm talking about? The exact kind of learning i'm talking about is going on in this thread (Assuming that the OP is not trolling).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 26, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> Assuming or not, it's true.


 
Continues to assume and make things up in an argument... :fp


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 26, 2010)

I laugh everytime i open this thread.


----------



## kirby21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow i just asked a simple question you guys overreacted sooooooo much and i'd just like to add that im an experianced cuber and i'm 17 years old


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Did you find a wholesaler?


----------



## kirby21 (Dec 26, 2010)

im not starting off that big so i do not need to find one yet if it becomes more popular i will definetly look into it


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

kirby21 said:


> Wow i just asked a simple question you guys overreacted sooooooo much and i'd just like to add that im an experianced cuber and i'm 17 years old


 
i'm an experianced spellar. How about you



kirby21 said:


> im not starting off that big so i do not need to find one yet if it becomes more popular i will definetly look into it


 
So how will you sell your cubes less then speedcubeshop if you don't have a wholesaler?


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 26, 2010)

*HEY MODS, OVER HERE!!!*

Jeez, this is really one of the more pathetic displays I've seen on a message board. The OP comes aboard to let us know that he's going to open a cube shop. Now we have 7 pages of some of you guys tearing this dude a new @$$. If you aren't interested in buying from him, either ignore the thread or say so politely. Can we get this thread closed?

Kirby21... Good luck. I have two cube sites I'm comfortable patronizing currently (ICubeMart and SpeedCubeShop). When you get your shop up and running, let us know and I'll at least check it out. 

Mike


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 26, 2010)

OP: We'd take this more seriously if there were more details and more planned out. What exactly are your plans? Inventory? Anything other than "cheaper thab speedcubeshop?"
Also, spell check...


----------



## shelley (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm closing this because it's nothing but a long flame war.

OP, if you're serious about setting up a shop, set one up. Or at least get some details ironed out before you ask us about it. We can't agree to buy stuff if we know nothing about you or your supposed shop.


----------

